# Who's in for the Lighthouse?



## The Papa (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm in, but only riding the metric. I'm excited, my first one! Anyone else?


----------



## The Papa (Jun 15, 2012)

Well it's done and over now! My longest ride ever, just over 72 miles, whereas 49 was my previous longest ride. The SLOBC hosted a fantastic ride... I'll be back for more! Hopefully I'll be ready for the full century next year!


----------

